# Greetings to all VI Enthusiasts!



## ajkeys (Aug 25, 2011)

Greetings to all VI Enthusiasts!
Pianist/Composer/Arranger here...with a recent interest in the virtual orchestra. Have some questions about this new VI thing, so I will be posting in the 'gear' section a lot! For now here's a link to an album project I wrote (pre-VI) using the Roland XP 1080 and a few other 'vintage' synths a few years ago. Working on some new things that I will post soon.

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/daniels2

Thanks,
Al


----------

